

IP over Avian Carriers - RiderOfGiraffes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Since the pigeon story - <http://searchyc.com/pigeon?sort=by_date> \- is
proving to be so popular, I thought I'd remind people of the RFC concerning IP
over this "new" medium.

I use this as a specific example of an RFC when describing the concept to
people. It comes as a shock to some just how readable RFCs are. Then I pull
out the very original descriptions of how the internet works, and some get
really quite interested.

It's amazing how clear those first explanations were, and how quickly one can
advance to explaining a lot about the current "InterWeb" thingy.

